# PCI Wireless NIC

## ejdmoo

I have an orinoco card, and I know how to install the drivers to that, but I have it in a PCI->PCMCIA bridge...I have no idea how to do that!

----------

## ejdmoo

Alright...I've found this, but I have no idea what it means...?

----------

## kirill

You should think of your wireless card as a PCMCIA card.

You might want to take a look at pcmcia-cs instructions for Gentoo users

good luck

----------

## ejdmoo

No...I have a good amount of experience with pcmcia-cs already.  The problem is I have no idea where to start in order to make my pci<->pcmcia bridge work...  :Confused: 

----------

## kirill

 *ejdmoo wrote:*   

> No...I have a good amount of experience with pcmcia-cs already.  The problem is I have no idea where to start in order to make my pci<->pcmcia bridge work

 

I suppose by "pci-pcmcia" bridge you mean a PCI-card which has PCMCIA "hole" in it?

What does more /proc/pci say?

anything about pcmcia there?

----------

## ejdmoo

Though I'm not on my linux box now, it lists something about the TI 1410 (I think that's what it is...).  When I start cardmgr, though, it (rightfully so) complains about no /proc/pcmcia or something similar.

----------

## kirill

 *ejdmoo wrote:*   

> Though I'm not on my linux box now, it lists something about the TI 1410 (I think that's what it is...).  When I start cardmgr, though, it (rightfully so) complains about no /proc/pcmcia or something similar.

 

I had 'not pcmcia found in /proc/devices' with my pcmcia.

Did you load the pcmcia modules? if you did, what's up with /var/log/syslog?

----------

## ejdmoo

Bump...

I really really really need this to work before I can put Gentoo on my big rig!  In fact, I bought the Orinoco cards with the express knowlege they would work and work well under Linux...I forgot about the PCI<->CardBus bridge!  I have done lots of googling over this; I've looked at the usual sources (linuxdocs.org, etc), but I don't understand enough about hardware to get it to work!

----------

## kirill

Here is my "PCI Wlan card":

```
# more /proc/pci

...

  Bus  0, device  18, function  0:

    PCMCIA bridge: Cirrus Logic CL 6729 (rev 7).

      IRQ 9.

      I/O at 0x6600 [0x6603].

...

```

It's a PCMCIA card which is "hardcored" onto a PCI card so one can use it on desktops.

All I need to do is to load the pcmcia-cs modules (pcmcia_core, i82365, ds) and I get the following stuff into my syslog:

```

Aug 24 13:47:03 cinderella kernel: Linux PCMCIA Card Services 3.1.33

Aug 24 13:47:03 cinderella kernel:   kernel build: 2.4.19 #1 Thu Aug 8 13:39:11 EEST 2002

Aug 24 13:47:03 cinderella kernel:   options:  [pci] [cardbus]

Aug 24 13:47:03 cinderella kernel: Intel ISA/PCI/CardBus PCIC probe:

Aug 24 13:47:03 cinderella kernel: PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:12.0

Aug 24 13:47:03 cinderella kernel:   Cirrus PD6729 rev 00 PCI-to-PCMCIA at slot 00:12, port 0x6600

Aug 24 13:47:03 cinderella kernel:     host opts [0]: [ring] [pci irq 9] [1/5/0] [1/20/0]

Aug 24 13:47:03 cinderella kernel:     host opts [1]: [ring] [pci irq 9] [1/5/0] [1/20/0]

Aug 24 13:47:03 cinderella kernel:     PCI card interrupts, PCI status changes

```

You say you have a CardBus bridge, pcmcia-cs should support it too.

Of course if you never set your card up on linux and you need a HOWTO which would help you on this on the first shot... you don't have many chances to succeed  :Rolling Eyes:    It's "try-and-fail" man.  :Wink: 

----------

